# In what ways is Chicago different from NYC?



## UrbanSophist (Aug 4, 2005)

lol. Reading these old threads is fun.  It's amazing how many people have been banned...

Truth being told:

Chicago and New York share a common history as far as immigration, architecture, and finance is concerned. Both cities were largely shaped by huge immigrant populations in the 19th and 20th centuries. Both cities pioneered the skyscraper and were building them long before anyone else made a crack at it. And finally, both cities were (and are) aggressive in their respective financial specialties. 

Of course, New York is a far bigger and denser city than Chicago, so to many people, Chicago feels like a "mini-NY". Or to others, New York feels like a supersized Chicago. And it seems like many things that New York is famous for, Chicago has a version of its own that is also famous (albeit less). What I mean: skyscrapers, financial exchanges/trading, hot dogs, pizza, accents, pretigious universities, etc. 

Many people will tell you that the two cities are world's apart. Also, many people (from both NY and Chicago) will tell you that the two cities are pretty comparable. It depends a lot on who you talk to and what they're into. 

Anyway, I'm just saying all this because your question assumes that the two cities are indeed very similar and you're trying to discern what would make them unique. I guess my point is to say that the two cities are different, but have some resemblance to one another for the reasons mentioned above.

But in answer to your question of what ways Chicago is different from NYC:

Well, for starters: Chicagoans like to put tomato slices in their hot dogs.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

:sly:

Looks like city v city to me


----------

